# Report from PLO



## blueDUDE (Mar 21, 2020)

Took my kids camping at PLO. Escape for few hours each morning while they were still asleep.
First day: 1 Seatrout 14 1/2”, 3 blue fish about the same size
Second day: 3 bluefish, that’s it. Lots of sting rays. This 3 blue fish regulation is bs. You can limit pretty quick.
All and all great trip with family. Fishing wasn’t great but I can’t complain.


----------



## Judy A. (May 19, 2015)

Excellent report - thanks for sharing. Glad you had an enjoyable time with your family.


----------



## blueDUDE (Mar 21, 2020)

Judy A. said:


> Excellent report - thanks for sharing. Glad you had an enjoyable time with your family.


Thank you Judy!


----------



## Danta (Sep 22, 2015)

thanks for the update ,next spot on my list. what bait did you use?  🍻


----------



## blueDUDE (Mar 21, 2020)

Danta said:


> thanks for the update ,next spot on my list. what bait did you use?  🍻


I always have a bag of fishbite bloodworm in my tacklebox. I may have gotten a small hit but never landed anything. 
In my cooler was my wife’s chicken legs she uses for crabbing. Cut a piece, and sure enough caught the first blue fish. 
I would go on to catch a few more blue fish on the chicken. The Seatrout was caught on blood worm we had found left over by another fisherman on a bait rod and hook. Lol
I did not get a single hit from sting rays on the chicken. So I’ll be using chicken when the rays are around


----------



## ernestwilson (Jul 13, 2021)

Great catch blueDUDE!


----------



## blueDUDE (Mar 21, 2020)

ernestwilson said:


> Great catch blueDUDE!


Thank you


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

blueDUDE said:


> Took my kids camping at PLO. Escape for few hours each morning while they were still asleep.
> First day: 1 Seatrout 14 1/2”, 3 blue fish about the same size
> Second day: 3 bluefish, that’s it. Lots of sting rays. This 3 blue fish regulation is bs. You can limit pretty quick.
> All and all great trip with family. Fishing wasn’t great but I can’t complain.
> View attachment 68211


Nice report. I heard they close PLO at sunset. I assume this is not true of you're there camping.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Huntsman said:


> Nice report. I heard they close PLO at sunset. I assume this is not true of you're there camping.


They do kick you out at sunset unless you camp. One more nail in PLO.


----------



## Danta (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## MoJoe (Mar 25, 2008)

blueDUDE said:


> Took my kids camping at PLO. Escape for few hours each morning while they were still asleep.
> First day: 1 Seatrout 14 1/2”, 3 blue fish about the same size
> Second day: 3 bluefish, that’s it. Lots of sting rays. This 3 blue fish regulation is bs. You can limit pretty quick.
> All and all great trip with family. Fishing wasn’t great but I can’t complain.
> View attachment 68211


----------



## MoJoe (Mar 25, 2008)

with decades of fishing up and down the Chesapeake bay, I am glad to see a seatrout get caught at PLO...

It has been a crazy long time since I saw one of those pulled up from shore....

hey maybe the puppy drum will start showing up again in good numbers....

big up, for taking the family camping...

cheers

MoJoe


----------



## blueDUDE (Mar 21, 2020)

MoJoe said:


> with decades of fishing up and down the Chesapeake bay, I am glad to see a seatrout get caught at PLO...
> 
> It has been a crazy long time since I saw one of those pulled up from shore....
> 
> ...


I think as the salinity in the bay gets higher, we’ll see more fish such as seatrouts and drums more. I don’t doubt that we’ll see red drums this summer. 
I don’t know if anybody remember the years we had the summer droughts. Those were really good fishing years. Speckled Seatrouts, weakfish, Red drums were caught plentiful and as far north as the upper bay. I used to catch them at the mouth of the Patapsco in Pasadena, MD. 
Keeping my finger cross for a drum this year.


----------



## RJD (Apr 15, 2015)

Fished PLO Mon 12 July thru Thur 16 July. A bunch of spot on Monday Morning... then this 45 inch Red at about 1:30. The rest thru Thursday was 3 blues, half dozen Kingfish, 1 - 15 in Striper, and 3 skates/rays.


----------



## blueDUDE (Mar 21, 2020)

RJD said:


> Fished PLO Mon 12 July thru Thur 16 July. A bunch of spot on Monday Morning... then this 45 inch Red at about 1:30. The rest thru Thursday was 3 blues, half dozen Kingfish, 1 - 15 in Striper, and 3 skates/rays.
> View attachment 68253


Awesome catch RJD!! That’s a beautiful Red. I’m glad to see them already. I have a great feeling about fishing this year. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Judy A. (May 19, 2015)

RJD said:


> Fished PLO Mon 12 July thru Thur 16 July. A bunch of spot on Monday Morning... then this 45 inch Red at about 1:30. The rest thru Thursday was 3 blues, half dozen Kingfish, 1 - 15 in Striper, and 3 skates/rays.
> View attachment 68253


Congratulations! Love the redfish!


----------



## Eclipse1139 (Sep 26, 2019)

Lipyourown said:


> They do kick you out at sunset unless you camp. One more nail in PLO.


No you can not fish at night even if you camp


----------



## jahtez (Aug 29, 2021)

PLO = Point Lookout?


----------



## Eclipse1139 (Sep 26, 2019)

Yeah pointlookout


----------



## jahtez (Aug 29, 2021)

Eclipse1139 said:


> Yeah pointlookout


Thx. 

I haven't shore fished the point, but I chartered a bunch of times out of Scheibles on Smith Creek, just up from the point, back in the day. We usually fished out off the bay main channel, went up to the target ship, or trolled around the rock pile. But there were quite a few times when we would troll for rockfish and trout right off the Potomac side of the point from Cornfield Harbor, up past Camp Riverview, to Camp Brown, and often that trolling path took us what seemeded to me to be long casting distance from the shore. 

I always wondered if you could find shore access on that side and do some fishing there for rocks and trout, because they would often run big. We also got into some really nice flounder in Cornfield Harbor, and again, I wonder how close to the shore they got.


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

blueDUDE said:


> Took my kids camping at PLO. Escape for few hours each morning while they were still asleep.
> First day: 1 Seatrout 14 1/2”, 3 blue fish about the same size
> Second day: 3 bluefish, that’s it. Lots of sting rays. This 3 blue fish regulation is bs. You can limit pretty quick.
> All and all great trip with family. Fishing wasn’t great but I can’t complain.


Damn, probably good I haven't caught any blues the few times I've been fishing this summer. I didn't read the creel limit of 3 now! Mostly been at North Beach, and went to Shadyside to a private pier yesterday, but nada except spot, one tb flounder, and I may have had a rock on my line, but got off midway, so didn't get to see what it was.


----------

